# Any Math geeks wanna make some $ ?



## bichettereds (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey guys. I figured this would be the best place to come for this.

I run a fantasy baseball league and its time to set the schedule for the upcoming season. If someone is willing to do this for me (just give me the schedule and I'll put it in of course) I will send them $5 paypal.

I have a specific way of setting it based on the previous season's standings so it wont be easy (or maybe it will, idk). This is how I would like it:

There are 12 teams divided up in 2 divisions.
Division 1 includes the following teams: NYY, BOS, TB, TOR, LAA and CWS
Division 2 includes the following teams: CIN, NYM, HOU, MIL, COL and WAS

Teams in the Division 1 do NOT play teams in the Division 2.

There are 14 weeks during the regular season and each team plays 2 teams a week. So there will be 12 games a week. 

Each team must play two different teams each week. 
No teams can play each other in back to back weeks. 


When you break it down, basically each team will play 3 teams 6 times and 2 teams 5 times. 

Each team has 2 specific teams that they will only play five times. The other 3 teams they will play six times. 

Here are the teams each team must face just five times:

NYY..... TB & CWS
BOS..... TOR & LAA
TOR..... LAA & BOS
LAA..... TOR & BOS
TB...... NYY & CWS
CWS.... NYY & TB

CIN.... COL & WAS
NYM... HOU & WAS
HOU... NYM & MIL
MIL.... HOU & COL
COL... CIN & MIL
WAS... CIN & NYM


The first person to come up with this 14 week schedule for me I will send them $5 US via paypal.

Thanks


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 24, 2010)

No one (I know) would do this for only $5


----------



## bichettereds (Mar 24, 2010)

$10. Thats as high as I'll go. I did it last year. I dont think it took more than an hour if you dont include entering it into the site (which Im still doing). I just dont have the time right now and want to take the easy way out.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 24, 2010)

I think you'd do better on a math forum, not a cubing forum.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 24, 2010)

Wouldn't the easy way be to reuse last year's schedule?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 24, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I think you'd do better on a math forum, not a cubing forum.



Why? It's easy to do and we have lots of young guys here eager to earn some money. I did actually solve it, just didn't bother to post it.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 24, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > I think you'd do better on a math forum, not a cubing forum.
> ...



Your a genius. I see your posts every day, and I literally understand only 1/3 of what your saying.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 24, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> I see your posts every day, and I literally understand only 1/3 of what your saying.



This description could also describe a noob (& it sounds like something Stefan would say).


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry, we're too busy arguing about what the last digit of pi is.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Mar 24, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Sorry, we're too busy arguing about what the last digit of pi is.



and about healthcare (and why you decided to make the thread close)


----------



## Stefan (Mar 24, 2010)

No, seriously. Take out paper and pen and just try it. And here's what I think is a solution.

Edit: Wait, I think I violate one constraint once. Gotta fix that. Ok, maybe it's not so easy . Genius, huh?


----------



## bichettereds (Mar 24, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Wouldn't the easy way be to reuse last year's schedule?



No, because like I said... this years schedule is based on last years results/standings.


----------



## bichettereds (Mar 24, 2010)

I thought this would be a great forum because like Stefan said, lots of young guys who could use alittle extra cash. Its not that hard but its time consuming and I just didnt feel like doing it.


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 24, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Sorry, we're too busy arguing about what the last digit of pi is.



i lol'd hard

edit: also, doublecheck this bold:


bichettereds said:


> Division 1 includes the following teams: NYY, BOS, TB, TOR, *LAA* and CWS
> NYY..... TB & CWS
> BOS..... TOR & *LAA*
> TOR..... *DET* & BOS
> ...


----------



## Stefan (Mar 24, 2010)

Can't you do it 15 weeks? Then you wouldn't have some pairs occuring less often, and (ABCDE)*6 would work.


----------



## bichettereds (Mar 24, 2010)

Oops. Sorry. We had some teams change names this year. DET became LAA. Heres what it should look like...


Division 1
NYY..... TB & CWS
BOS..... TOR & LAA
TOR..... LAA & BOS
LAA..... TOR & BOS
TB...... NYY & CWS
CWS.... NYY & TB

Division 2
CIN.... COL & WAS
NYM... HOU & WAS
HOU... NYM & MIL
MIL.... HOU & COL
COL... CIN & MIL
WAS... CIN & NYM



LewisJ said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, we're too busy arguing about what the last digit of pi is.
> ...


----------



## bichettereds (Mar 24, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Can't you do it 15 weeks? Then you wouldn't have some pairs occuring less often, and (ABCDE)*6 would work.



That might work better but I cant change it now. 

26 weeks in the season

6 weeks (3 rounds lasting 2 weeks each) of playoffs. 
6 weeks of interleague games. 
14 weeks of regular season.

I already have the interleague games set. That doesnt change from last year. Just need the 14 weeks of division play.


----------



## dbax0999 (Mar 24, 2010)

Might I suggest 5 weeks of interleague play?


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 24, 2010)

What is fantasy baseball anyway?


----------



## tfray94 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll do it but I have school now so I won't be able to post it for about 11 hours.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 24, 2010)

bichettereds said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't the easy way be to reuse last year's schedule?
> ...



But did the standings have the same rules? So Team #1 played Team #2 the same 5 times......

Just substitute in the top team for Team #1.


----------



## tfray94 (Mar 24, 2010)

This is a lot harder than I thought it would be.

Are you sure this is possible?


----------



## bichettereds (Mar 24, 2010)

Its definetly possible. I did it last year in a like an hour or so. The only thing thats different this year is that every team has to play 2 specific teams just 5 times instead of 6.


----------



## tfray94 (Mar 24, 2010)

That definitely makes it harder.


----------



## bichettereds (Mar 26, 2010)

My offer of $10 still stands. Only good until tomorrow night though. I'll just do it myself this weekend if I have to.


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 26, 2010)

Common 10$, this is ridiculous xD


----------



## Logan (Mar 26, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Common 10$, this is ridiculous xD



NO!! THIS-IS-SPARTAAAAAA!!!11


----------



## bichettereds (Mar 26, 2010)

If one of you geniuses can get it done in an hour thats one hell of a pay rate. No physical labor. That would be like $13-$14/hr before taxes and most of you kids probably dont even have jobs. If its easier to go ask you mom or dad for a $10 bill than cool. 

Its not a big deal if I have to do it myself.


----------

